# Fixing Congress



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Warren Buffett, "I could end the deficit in 5 minutes," he told CNBC. "You just pass a law that says that anytime there is a deficit of more than 3% of GDP, all sitting members of Congress are ineligible for re-election. The 26th amendment (granting the right to vote for 18 year-olds) took only 3 months & 8 days to be ratified! Why? Simple! The people demanded it. That was in 1971... before computers, e-mail, cell phones, etc. Of the 27 amendments to the Constitution, seven (7) took 1 year or less to become the law of the land...all because of public pressure.

Warren Buffet is asking everybody to share this and ask their friends to do likewise.

*Congressional Reform Act of 2011*

1. No Tenure / No Pension. A Congressman collects a salary while in office and receives no pay when they are out of office.

2. Congress (past, present & future) participates in Social Security. All funds in the Congressional retirement fund move to the Social Security system immediately. All future funds flow into the Social Security system, and Congress participates with the American people. It may not be used for any other purpose.

3. Congress can purchase their own retirement plan, just as all Americans do.

4. Congress will no longer vote themselves a pay raise. Congressional pay will rise by the lower of CPI or 3%.

5. Congress loses their current health care system and participates in the same health care system as the American people.

6. Congress must equally abide by all laws they impose on the American people.

7. All contracts with past and present Congressmen are void effective 1/1/2017. The American people did not make this contract with Congressmen. Congressmen made all these contracts for themselves. Serving in Congress is an honor, not a career. The Founding Fathers envisioned citizen legislators, so ours should serve their term's), then go home and back to work.

If each person contacts a minimum of twenty people then it will only take three days for most people (in the U.S.) to receive the message. Maybe it is time.

THIS IS HOW YOU FIX CONGRESS!!!!!

Ralph

Food for thought!


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

All 7 items are excellent ideas. Getting them enacted is the problem. At the end of the last decade (2008? 2009?), Pennsylvania's then-governor Ed Rendell tried to sell the idea of term limits to the state legislature. I remember watching his speech on TV, he talked about the "citizen legislators" our founding fathers envisioned. It went absolutely nowhere.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

*Asking *the foxes to leave the henhouse will never work...

Nice idea though...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Warren Buffett also said Hillary Clinton would win the last presidential election.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Representatives were not suppose to make a living in politics.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

This would work to fix a lot of congress, also the idjits that keep electing the same crooks back into office year after year, would also improve the gene pool in the long run.

https://www.castrator.com/product/eze-model-t-1-castrator-2/


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

mlappin said:


> This would work to fix a lot of congress, also the idjits that keep electing the same crooks back into office year after year, would also improve the gene pool in the long run.
> 
> https://www.castrator.com/product/eze-model-t-1-castrator-2/


No, I don't think so. Most of them are already a bunch of ball less wonders already.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I like it. Except how about instead of them voting to determine their raise, WE vote to determine it.

I can't walk through my boss's door and tell him what my next raise is, ESPECIALLY if my annual performance rating was 'significant deficiencies, personnel improvement plan required,' why can they?


----------

